# Book sold in Canada tells Muslim men how to beat and control their wives.



## Ropey

Eric Brazau holds his copy of "A Gift For the Muslim Couple" in the front lobby of the Toronto Sun. (Terry Davidson/QMI Agency)​


> TORONTO - A local bookstore has sold out of a controversial marriage guide that advises Muslim men on how to beat their wives.
> 
> The 160-page book, published by Idara Impex in New Delhi, India, is written by Hazrat Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi, whos described in the books foreword as a prolific writer on almost every topic of Islamic learning.
> 
> The stores manager, who didnt give his name, said the book had been sold out for some time, and the stores owner, whom the manager identified as Shamim Ahmad, refused to comment for the story.








> I wouldnt say its hate, but it is inciting men to hit women, said Fatah, who identified the books author as a prominent Islamic scholar. This is new to you, but the Muslim community knows that this is widespread, that a woman can be beaten. Muslim leaders will deny this, but... 





> In terms of physical punishment, the book advises that a husband may scold her, beat by hand or stick, withhold money from her or pull (her) by the ears, but should refrain from beating her excessively.



Book tells Muslim men how to beat and control their wives


----------



## Warrior102

They're a fun-loving, peaceful bunch, eh?


----------



## daveman

That's their culture.  We mustn't judge.

Now, some white American conservative Christians...we'll judge the _shit_ outta them.

/leftist


----------



## Ropey

daveman said:


> That's their culture.  We mustn't judge.
> 
> Now, some white American conservative Christians...we'll judge the _shit_ outta them.
> 
> /leftist



I'll judge the books that are coming into my country.  Is their content according to the free speech law? If so, then I'll give my own personal judgement as to their content.

This is far more of a cultural _thing _than a religious _thing _. The  learned Hazrat Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi who is seen as a prolific writer on almost every topic of Islamic learning approves this _thing_ and thinks it should be allowed.

The book sold out.


----------



## HenryBHough

Heard it said that this book has replaced The Gideon Bible in the drawers of the nightstands in The White House guest bedrooms!


----------



## daveman

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's their culture.  We mustn't judge.
> 
> Now, some white American conservative Christians...we'll judge the _shit_ outta them.
> 
> /leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll judge the books that are coming into my country.  Is their content according to the free speech law? If so, then I'll give my own personal judgement as to their content.
> 
> This is far more of a cultural _thing _than a religious _thing _. The  learned Hazrat Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi who is seen as a prolific writer on almost every topic of Islamic learning approves this _thing_ and thinks it should be allowed.
> 
> The book sold out.
Click to expand...

I was mocking the left, Ropey ol' buddy.

Nevertheless, it's disturbing that people actually believe that shit.

I'd hate to be a Muslim woman.


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## Ariux

If the man believes the wife muttered "fucking pig", that gives the man the right to beat the woman.  I think we can all agree to this.


----------



## Ropey

^ 



daveman said:


> I was mocking the left, Ropey ol' buddy.



I knew that. I just used the premise to get my point more strongly emphasized.  



FuelRod said:


>



So jihad for the money....


----------



## Sunshine

HenryBHough said:


> Heard it said that this book has replaced The Gideon Bible in the drawers of the nightstands in The White House guest bedrooms!



Now we know what happened to Michelle.  Barry beat her with an ugly stick!


----------



## daveman

FuelRod said:


>



...so you better beat her right.


----------



## daveman

Ariux said:


> If the man believes the wife muttered "fucking pig", that gives the man the right to beat the woman.  I think we can all agree to this.


No, we can't.  It gives the man the right to stop being a fucking pig so he can please his wife, who is a human being and not a piece of property.


----------



## daveman

Ropey said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was mocking the left, Ropey ol' buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that. I just used the premise to get my point more strongly emphasized.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine

FuelRod said:


>








The show was better before Arab Spring!


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
Click to expand...

I saw a belly dancer perform in a hotel in Oman once.

She was blonde.


----------



## Ropey

Sunshine said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a belly dancer perform in a hotel in Oman once.
> 
> She was blonde.
Click to expand...


I kept telling my Egyptian guide, Mohammed, that I just wanted to see ONE belly dancer.  He would never tell me we had one on the agenda.  I thought about going to one of the clubs in the hotel because they had some there, but the didn't come on until 11 and I had to get up every day.  But on our last night, they took us to one of the clubs in a boat down on the Nile.  She performed in a short pink outfit first, then changed into this green thing.


----------



## Sunshine

Ropey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a belly dancer perform in a hotel in Oman once.
> 
> She was blonde.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kept telling my Egyptian guide, Mohammed, that I just wanted to see ONE belly dancer.  He would never tell me we had one on the agenda.  I thought about going to one of the clubs in the hotel because they had some there, but the didn't come on until 11 and I had to get up every day.  But on our last night, they took us to one of the clubs in a boat down on the Nile.  She performed in a short pink outfit first, then changed into this green thing.
Click to expand...


Except for the glowing red Terminator eyes, she's pretty hot.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a belly dancer perform in a hotel in Oman once.
> 
> She was blonde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept telling my Egyptian guide, Mohammed, that I just wanted to see ONE belly dancer.  He would never tell me we had one on the agenda.  I thought about going to one of the clubs in the hotel because they had some there, but the didn't come on until 11 and I had to get up every day.  But on our last night, they took us to one of the clubs in a boat down on the Nile.  She performed in a short pink outfit first, then changed into this green thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the glowing red Terminator eyes, she's pretty hot.
Click to expand...


LOL.  I think that was just the lighting.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's their culture.  We mustn't judge.
> 
> Now, some white American conservative Christians...we'll judge the _shit_ outta them.
> 
> /leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll judge the books that are coming into my country.  Is their content according to the free speech law? If so, then I'll give my own personal judgement as to their content.
> 
> This is far more of a cultural _thing _than a religious _thing _. The  learned Hazrat Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi who is seen as a prolific writer on almost every topic of Islamic learning approves this _thing_ and thinks it should be allowed.
> 
> The book sold out.
Click to expand...

Ashraf 'Ali Thanwi (August 19, 1863  July 4, 1943) 
Ashraf Ali Thanwi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*The writer of that book died in 1943*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 "The Kings Torah"



> The prohibition 'Thou Shalt Not Murder' applies only "to a Jew who kills a Jew," write Rabbis Yitzhak Shapira and Yosef Elitzur of the West Bank settlement of Yitzhar. Non-Jews are "uncompassionate by nature" and attacks on them "curb their evil inclination," while _babies and children of Israel's enemies may be killed_ since "it is clear that they will grow to harm us."



The King's Torah: a rabbinic text or a call to terror? - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Whats your book review on this one?


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> The King's Torah: a rabbinic text or a call to terror? - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> Whats your book review on this one?





Ropey said:


> Eric Brazau holds his copy of "A Gift For the Muslim Couple" in the front lobby of the Toronto Sun. (Terry Davidson/QMI Agency)​
> 
> 
> 
> TORONTO - A local bookstore has sold out of a controversial marriage guide that advises Muslim men on how to beat their wives.
> 
> The 160-page book, published by Idara Impex in New Delhi, India, is written by Hazrat Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi, whos described in the books foreword as a prolific writer on almost every topic of Islamic learning.
> 
> The stores manager, who didnt give his name, said the book had been sold out for some time, and the stores owner, whom the manager identified as Shamim Ahmad, refused to comment for the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say its hate, but it is inciting men to hit women, said Fatah, who identified the books author as a prominent Islamic scholar. This is new to you, but the Muslim community knows that this is widespread, that a woman can be beaten. Muslim leaders will deny this, but... 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of physical punishment, the book advises that a husband may scold her, beat by hand or stick, withhold money from her or pull (her) by the ears, but should refrain from beating her excessively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Book tells Muslim men how to beat and control their wives[*/COLOR]
Click to expand...



Book tells Muslim men how to beat and control their wives today.

^^ No, this book...


----------



## Jos

> There is a most interesting twist to the recent controversial story of a book sold in an Islamic bookshop in Canada that allegedly promotes wife beating.  The gentleman who claims to have made this accidental discovery while innocently browsing around the Islamic Books and Souvenirs shop in Toronto turns out to be a violent criminal offender.  According to a report last year in the Toronto Sun the same newspaper that is now reporting Brazaus repulsion at discovering the Islamic book Brazau is a seven-time convicted violent offender.   It seems that Brazau does not need any tips on violent behaviour from radical Islamist books. Brazaus last conviction was for hitting a man named Alan Norris with his car.  Strange behaviour for someone who is highly offended at the thought of a man spanking a woman.
> 
> In a further irony and a detail that we just could not make up, it turns out that Brazau was also charged in the past for harassing a Muslim woman.  In that incident, he allegedly rode his bicycle close to the hijab-wearing lady and, according to the charge, continuously verbally abused her, calling her a terrorist and telling her to go back to Afghanistan.


Cop protester jailed for assault | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## Ropey

Eric Brazau holds his copy of "A Gift For the Muslim Couple" in the front lobby of the Toronto Sun. (Terry Davidson/QMI Agency)​

Book tells Muslim men how to beat and control their wives.

And I'd be protesting it too. Heck. I am right here.


----------



## Jos

When was it written? I'll give you a clue it was written before israel was born


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> There is a most interesting twist to the recent controversial story of a book sold in an Islamic bookshop in Canada that allegedly promotes &#8220;wife beating&#8221;.  The gentleman who claims to have made this accidental discovery while innocently browsing around the &#8220;Islamic Books and Souvenirs&#8221; shop in Toronto turns out to be a violent criminal offender.  According to a report last year in the Toronto Sun&#8211; the same newspaper that is now reporting Brazau&#8217;s repulsion at discovering the Islamic book&#8211; Brazau is a seven-time convicted violent offender.   It seems that Brazau does not need any tips on violent behaviour from &#8220;radical Islamist&#8221; books. Brazau&#8217;s last conviction was for hitting a man named Alan Norris with his car.  *Strange behaviour for someone who is highly offended at the thought of a man spanking a woman.*
> 
> In a further irony and a detail that we just could not make up, it turns out that Brazau was also charged in the past for harassing a Muslim woman.  In that incident, he allegedly rode his bicycle close to the hijab-wearing lady and, according to the charge, continuously verbally abused her, calling her a terrorist and telling her to go back to Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Cop protester jailed for assault | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun
Click to expand...


And you call beating women 'spanking'? 



Jos said:


> When was it written? I'll give you a clue it was written before israel was born



And still being offered as modern acts.


----------



## Jos

Quote the passage or page you find offensive, as I have not read the book


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a most interesting twist to the recent controversial story of a book sold in an Islamic bookshop in Canada that allegedly promotes &#8220;wife beating&#8221;.  The gentleman who claims to have made this accidental discovery while innocently browsing around the &#8220;Islamic Books and Souvenirs&#8221; shop in Toronto turns out to be a violent criminal offender.  According to a report last year in the Toronto Sun&#8211; the same newspaper that is now reporting Brazau&#8217;s repulsion at discovering the Islamic book&#8211; Brazau is a seven-time convicted violent offender.   It seems that Brazau does not need any tips on violent behaviour from &#8220;radical Islamist&#8221; books. Brazau&#8217;s last conviction was for hitting a man named Alan Norris with his car.  *Strange behaviour for someone who is highly offended at the thought of a man spanking a woman.*
> 
> In a further irony and a detail that we just could not make up, it turns out that Brazau was also charged in the past for harassing a Muslim woman.  In that incident, he allegedly rode his bicycle close to the hijab-wearing lady and, according to the charge, continuously verbally abused her, calling her a terrorist and telling her to go back to Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Cop protester jailed for assault | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you call beating women 'spanking'?
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was it written? I'll give you a clue it was written before israel was born
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still being offered as modern acts.
Click to expand...




Jos said:


> Quote the passage or page you find offensive, as I have not read the book



You call beating women spanking them Jos. 


> A Gift For Muslim Couple tells husbands that they should beat their wives with* 'hand or stick or pull her by the ears'*.



Read more: Muslim guide to marriage tells husbands to 'beat her by hand or stick'


----------



## Jos

Ashraf Ali Thanvi who wrote this manual, died in 1943.


----------



## Jos

If I quote a page and give a link, you equate that with me supporting It?
here's a clue for you if a text is enclosed in Quotes, it is usually someone else's words
I suggest your "outrage" is more directed at an attempt to bash Islam rather than your concern for Muslim Women


----------



## High_Gravity

Ariux said:


> If the man believes the wife muttered "fucking pig", that gives the man the right to beat the woman.  I think we can all agree to this.



You are a fucking piece of trash, move to Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a belly dancer perform in a hotel in Oman once.
> 
> She was blonde.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kept telling my Egyptian guide, Mohammed, that I just wanted to see ONE belly dancer.  He would never tell me we had one on the agenda.  I thought about going to one of the clubs in the hotel because they had some there, but the didn't come on until 11 and I had to get up every day.  But on our last night, they took us to one of the clubs in a boat down on the Nile.  She performed in a short pink outfit first, then changed into this green thing.
Click to expand...


Belly dancing is pretty much finished in Egypt now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's their culture.  We mustn't judge.
> 
> Now, some white American conservative Christians...we'll judge the _shit_ outta them.
> 
> /leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll judge the books that are coming into my country.  Is their content according to the free speech law? If so, then I'll give my own personal judgement as to their content.
> 
> This is far more of a cultural _thing _than a religious _thing _. The  learned Hazrat Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi who is seen as a prolific writer on almost every topic of Islamic learning approves this _thing_ and thinks it should be allowed.
> 
> The book sold out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ashraf 'Ali Thanwi (August 19, 1863  July 4, 1943)
> Ashraf Ali Thanwi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *The writer of that book died in 1943*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The Kings Torah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibition 'Thou Shalt Not Murder' applies only "to a Jew who kills a Jew," write Rabbis Yitzhak Shapira and Yosef Elitzur of the West Bank settlement of Yitzhar. Non-Jews are "uncompassionate by nature" and attacks on them "curb their evil inclination," while _babies and children of Israel's enemies may be killed_ since "it is clear that they will grow to harm us."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The King's Torah: a rabbinic text or a call to terror? - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> Whats your book review on this one?
Click to expand...


If this guy is dead why is his book still selling out?


----------



## Jos

It's sold out as in being not available, No one stocks it
However "The Kings Torah"




> The prohibition 'Thou Shalt Not Murder' applies only "to a Jew who kills a Jew," write Rabbis Yitzhak Shapira and Yosef Elitzur of the West Bank settlement of Yitzhar. Non-Jews are "uncompassionate by nature" and attacks on them "curb their evil inclination," while babies and children of Israel's enemies may be killed since "it is clear that they will grow to harm us."


http://www.haaretz.com/jewish-world...-a-rabbinic-text-or-a-call-to-terror-1.261930
Is still available for jews who want to justify killing non jewish children


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> It's sold out as in being not available, No one stocks it



Hmm, I'll have to read that again, this is all sounds like the book is being sold out like hot cakes cause folks are buying it.


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Ashraf Ali Thanvi who wrote this manual, died in 1943.



And yet you still call beating women 'spanking them'.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashraf Ali Thanvi who wrote this manual, died in 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still call beating women 'spanking them'.
Click to expand...


I refer you to my previous post
If I quote a page and give a link, you equate that with me supporting It?
here's a clue for you if a text is enclosed in Quotes, it is usually someone else's words
I suggest your "outrage" is more directed at an attempt to bash Islam rather than your concern for Muslim Women


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashraf Ali Thanvi who wrote this manual, died in 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still call beating women 'spanking them'.
Click to expand...


Well some ex girlfriends have asked me to "spank" them.


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashraf Ali Thanvi who wrote this manual, died in 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still call beating women 'spanking them'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well some ex girlfriends have asked me to "spank" them.
Click to expand...


as did "Barkiss1" when he paid for it


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashraf Ali Thanvi who wrote this manual, died in 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still call beating women 'spanking them'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well some ex girlfriends have asked me to "spank" them.
Click to expand...


So do you equate some girls asking you to spank them with the choice to beat them with sticks when they disobey? 

That's what Jos was responding to HG.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still call beating women 'spanking them'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well some ex girlfriends have asked me to "spank" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you equate some girls asking you to spank them with the choice to beat them with sticks when they disobey?
> 
> That's what Jos was responding to HG.
Click to expand...


Oh no I disagree with hitting women completely and absolutely, if you feel the need to physically correct the woman you are with the relationship must end imo.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well some ex girlfriends have asked me to "spank" them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you equate some girls asking you to spank them with the choice to beat them with sticks when they disobey?
> 
> That's what Jos was responding to HG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I disagree with hitting women completely and absolutely, if you feel the need to physically correct the woman you are with the relationship must end imo.
Click to expand...


Jos calls beating women 'spanking them'. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/canad...beat-and-control-their-wives.html#post5037364


----------



## Jos

I quoted a page and gave a link, and if you cant see that it's 'cos you have gone back to telling lies
you who pretends to protect Muslim women against physical abuse, yet travels from his native land to join an Army to kill and maim the Muslim inhabitants (Men women & children) of the land that the jews stole


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cop protester jailed for assault | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you call beating women 'spanking'?
> 
> And still being offered as modern acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the passage or page you find offensive, as I have not read the book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call beating women spanking them Jos.
> 
> 
> 
> A Gift For Muslim Couple tells husbands that they should beat their wives with* 'hand or stick or pull her by the ears'*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Muslim guide to marriage tells husbands to 'beat her by hand or stick'
Click to expand...


They're your words Jos, not mine.



Jos said:


> I quoted a page and gave a link, and if you cant see that it's 'cos you have gone back to telling lies
> you who pretends to protect Muslim women against physical abuse, yet travels from his native land to join an Army to kill and maim the Muslim inhabitants (Men women & children) of the land that the jews stole



You called the beating of women to control them as spanking.  

Your words. How can I lie about the words you use?


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> There is a most interesting twist to the recent controversial story of a book sold in an Islamic bookshop in Canada that allegedly promotes &#8220;wife beating&#8221;.  The gentleman who claims to have made this accidental discovery while innocently browsing around the &#8220;Islamic Books and Souvenirs&#8221; shop in Toronto turns out to be a violent criminal offender.  According to a report last year in the Toronto Sun&#8211; the same newspaper that is now reporting Brazau&#8217;s repulsion at discovering the Islamic book&#8211; Brazau is a seven-time convicted violent offender.   It seems that Brazau does not need any tips on violent behaviour from &#8220;radical Islamist&#8221; books. Brazau&#8217;s last conviction was for hitting a man named Alan Norris with his car.  *Strange behaviour for someone who is highly offended at the thought of a man spanking a woman.*



^^ Your words.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/canad...trol-their-wives-post5036977.html#post5036977


----------



## High_Gravity

It would be refreshing to see a Cleric denounce domestic violence, I never heard of any doing so however.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> It would be refreshing to see a Cleric denounce domestic violence, I never heard of any doing so however.



Some do.


----------



## daveman

Jos said:


> It's sold out as in being not available, No one stocks it
> However "The Kings Torah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibition 'Thou Shalt Not Murder' applies only "to a Jew who kills a Jew," write Rabbis Yitzhak Shapira and Yosef Elitzur of the West Bank settlement of Yitzhar. Non-Jews are "uncompassionate by nature" and attacks on them "curb their evil inclination," while babies and children of Israel's enemies may be killed since "it is clear that they will grow to harm us."
> 
> 
> 
> The King's Torah: a rabbinic text or a call to terror? - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> Is still available for jews who want to justify killing non jewish children
Click to expand...

It never fails.  Someone criticizes Islam, and some retard comes along screeching "But the JOOOOS!!!" or "But the CHRIIIIIISTIANS!!!"

As if that makes the criticism of Islam suddenly invalid.  

Go away, retard.


----------



## daveman

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a most interesting twist to the recent controversial story of a book sold in an Islamic bookshop in Canada that allegedly promotes wife beating.  The gentleman who claims to have made this accidental discovery while innocently browsing around the Islamic Books and Souvenirs shop in Toronto turns out to be a violent criminal offender.  According to a report last year in the Toronto Sun the same newspaper that is now reporting Brazaus repulsion at discovering the Islamic book Brazau is a seven-time convicted violent offender.   It seems that Brazau does not need any tips on violent behaviour from radical Islamist books. Brazaus last conviction was for hitting a man named Alan Norris with his car.  *Strange behaviour for someone who is highly offended at the thought of a man spanking a woman.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Your words.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/canad...trol-their-wives-post5036977.html#post5036977
Click to expand...

Jos, I hope a woman kicks the living pigshit out of you someday.  

...or maybe one already has...


----------



## Toro

I wouldn't be surprised if that book gets banned in Canada.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sunshine said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was better before Arab Spring!
Click to expand...


Uh-oh!  Look at those glowing eyes!  She must be a.....VAMPIRE HOOKER!  "Blood isn'tall they suck!"
 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0mcAL8oBk8]"Well they&#39;re VAMPIRE HOOKERS . . ." (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sold out as in being not available, No one stocks it
> However "The Kings Torah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibition 'Thou Shalt Not Murder' applies only "to a Jew who kills a Jew," write Rabbis Yitzhak Shapira and Yosef Elitzur of the West Bank settlement of Yitzhar. Non-Jews are "uncompassionate by nature" and attacks on them "curb their evil inclination," while babies and children of Israel's enemies may be killed since "it is clear that they will grow to harm us."
> 
> 
> 
> The King's Torah: a rabbinic text or a call to terror? - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> Is still available for jews who want to justify killing non jewish children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never fails.  Someone criticizes Islam, and some retard comes along screeching "But the JOOOOS!!!" or "But the CHRIIIIIISTIANS!!!"
> 
> As if that makes the criticism of Islam suddenly invalid.
> 
> Go away, retard.
Click to expand...

That's a good example, Instead of criticizing the writers opinion, some people use it to put down the whole religion


----------



## JStone

The religion of misogyny and spousal abuse allahu fuckbar

Quran 4:34


> Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. *Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly);* but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------

